# horse in london needed.



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi currently for my photography project for my AS level I'm taking photographs which fit into nature vs. man made.
for one of my pieces I wanted to get a photograph of someone showjumping their horse and mount it next to a photograph of someone driving a car with the head lights towards the horse's head.

if anyone is willing for me to photograph them jumping at anytime i'd be forever greatful


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

why not go up to trent park riding school you been there loads of times


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

they wont remember me there.


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

i would be happy for you to photograph me but unfortunatly i am quite far from london! 
i can let you have a pic? prob not any good i know sorry! lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

unfortunatly i have to take the photo myself its from my own photography work at collage ><
unlucky.


----------

